# RIO DE JANEIRO 2011 - 5th Military World Games



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Naval Pentathlon










*Obstacle*


pentatlo_naval_Renata_Zambianchi_Gingafotos_04 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


pentatlo_naval_Renata_Zambianchi_Gingafotos_06 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*Lifesaving*


PNaval_livesaving_mundial 2009_2 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


PNaval_livesaving_mundial 2009_1 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*Utility Swimming*


Pentatlo_naval_natacao_utilitaria_Credito_Joao_Salamonde_Photocamera_7 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Pentatlo_naval_natacao_utilitaria_Credito_Joao_Salamonde_Photocamera_1 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*Seamanship*


pentatlo_naval_Dia20_Publiusvergilius_Gingafotos13 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

Pentatlo_Naval_Dia20_Renata_Zambianchi_GingaFotos_14 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Pentatlo_Naval_Dia20_Renata_Zambianchi_GingaFotos_15 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*Amphibious*


Pentatlo_Naval__ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (25) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Pentatlo_Naval__ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (21) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Pentatlo_Naval__ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (19) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Pentatlo_Naval__ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (30) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Orienteering











Orientacao_22-07_Credito_Ernesto_Carrico_Photocamera08 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Orientacao_20-07_Credito_Ernesto_Carrico_Photocamera_2 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Orientacao_19-07_Credito_Ernesto_Carriço_Photocamera_2 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Orientacao_20-07_Credito_Ernesto_Carrico_Photocamera_1 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Orientacao_20-07_Credito_Ernesto_Carrico_Photocamera_5 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Parachuting











Paraquedismo_Seleção Militar_39 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Paraquedismo_Credito_Naldinho Lourenço_Photocamera_3 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Paraquedismo_Credito_Naldinho Lourenço_Photocamera_2 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


paraquedismo_Crédito_Naldinho_Lourenço_Photocamera02 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


paraquedismo_Crédito_Naldinho_Lourenço_Photocamera_4 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Sailing











Vela_credito_Fred_Hoffmann (3) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Regata_dia19_BRA_Publiusvergilius_Gingafotos_14 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr



Vela_Credito_Wallace_Teixeira_Photocamera_4 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Vela_Jogos Rio 2011_09 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


vela_largada_PubliusVergilius_gingafotos_05 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Shooting











Tiro_Esportivo_Credito_Rodrigo_Castro_Photocamera_02 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Tiro_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3123 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Tiro_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3117 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Tiro_Esportivo_Credito_Rodrigo_Castro_Photocamera_14 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Tiro_Esportivo_Credito_Rodrigo_Castro_Photocamera_2 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Swimming











natacao_ricardoramos_gingafotos_01 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


natacao_fabiulamolina_ricardoramos_gingafotos_36 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


natacao_ricardoramos_gingafotos_12 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Natação_ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (10) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


natacao_ricardoramos_gingafotos_16 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Taekwondo











Taekwondo_Credito_Humberto_Souza_Photocamera_01 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


taekwondo_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos38 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


taekwondo_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos09 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Taekwondo por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Taekwondo por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Track and Field











Maratona_ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (19) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Maratona_ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (12) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Maratona_ Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (37) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_Salto em Distancia_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3168 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_400M_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3185 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_Lancamento Dardo_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3267 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_10000m_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3256 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_23_07_Credito_Dhavid_Normando_Photocamera08 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_Salto em Altura_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3242 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_3000m obstaculos_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3343 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Atletismo_5000m_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3282 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Triathlon











Triatlo_24-07_Credito_Severino_Silva_Photocamera_07 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


triathlon_feminino_carlamoreno_ricardoramos_gingafotos_04 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


triathlon_feminino_pamelaoliveira_ricardoramos_gingafotos_06 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


triathlon_masculino_ricardoramos_gingafotos_03 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


triathlon_masculino_RouaultELeCorre_ricardoramos_gingafotos_18 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


triathlon_masculino_LeCorre_ricardoramos_gingafotos_15 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Volleyball











Volei_Brasil x EUA_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_2994 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Volei_Brasil x China_Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (28) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Volei_Brasil x China_Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (2) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Volei_Brasil x China_Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (15) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Volei_Brasil x China_Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (41) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Closing Ceremony


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3757 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3765 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3781 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3777 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3784 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3797 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3802 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3803 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3791 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

Summary of 5th CISM Military World Games Rio 2011

Final Medal Table


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*THE END:*


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3761 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3765 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos25 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos29 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos27 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos42 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos49 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos54 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


cerimonia_de_encerramento_PubliusVergilius_Gingafotos47 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr



Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3789 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3790 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de encerramento / Closing Cerimony_paulomumia_gingafotos_24-07-11 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr​


----------

